# Announcing the SVSound AS-EQ1 SubEQ Giveaway!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*This is one giveaway you don't want to miss!*

*SVSound AS-EQ1 SubEQ*

















For more information, discussion and questions about this astounding new SubEQ available from SVSound see this thread!

We do not want to make this too complicated or difficult for members to qualify, so qualifications are going to be rather simple.


*Qualifications: (Please Read Carefully!)*


Qualification period is from _*June 15, 2009 to September 15, 2009 (Midnight CST)*_.
Qualifying members must be registered by August 31, 2009 in order to qualify. 
A random drawing will be held after September 15, 2009 from the qualified entries.
You must have a minimum of 25 posts during the qualification period. (_*Minimum 25 word count! Post padders will be disqualified without notice!*_)
*>>>* *Members that already have 100 posts as of June 15, 2009, only need 10 new posts during the qualification period!* *<<<*
**Qualifying Forum Categories for Threads and Posts*

Equalization | Calibration
DIY Speakers and Subwoofers
Manufactured Speakers and Subwoofers
Home Theater | Audio and Video
Service and Support
Home Theater Installation and Systems
HD World | Computers | Games | Media

Your equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.
Last but not least... let us know that you have qualified and would like to be entered by posting your entry in the SVSound AS-EQ1 SubEQ Giveaway Qualification Thread.

_Shipping will be taken care of for CONUS addresses, otherwise the winner will be responsible for shipping.
_
*NOTE:* Qualifying members must be registered by August 31, 2009 in order to qualify.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._

*This is an announcement thread only... comments and questions about the giveaway may be posted in the Official SVSound AS-EQ1 SubEQ Giveaway Thread.*

Best of luck... :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You know what... we need to celebrate this giveaway! :yes:

Let's do this... let's giveaway $500 cash to anyone who qualifies by the end of July (July 30, 2009 Midnight CST)! 

What can I say... we are :coocoo: ... :spend: :spend: :spend:

So... if you want to win $500 cash... just qualify for this giveaway before the end of July and we will have a random drawing at the beginning of August to see who wins the cash!

arty:


----------

